# Как я вылечилась от грыжи



## ДТА (3 Июл 2008)

Здравствуйте.Зовут меня Венера.Узнала об этом форуме и решила тоже поучавствовать в нем.У меня была межпозвонковая грыжа.В 2001 дали 1 гр.инвалидности.Ходить почти не могла.Были очень сильные боли в области поясницы,одна нога стала сохнуть.Обезбаливающие уже не помогали.Не знала что и делать.Знакомые посоветовали обратиться к одной женщине-сказали что сможет помочь.Сначала не поверила,но другого выхода не было.Вы не поверите,а через несколько сеансов лечения боли куда-то ушли.Появился и аппетит и сон.Через месяц стала чувствовать себя другим человеком.Для профилактики сеансы лечения продолжались еще в течении года по 1 сеансу в месяц.Инвалидность с меня сняли в 2002 г.,пошла работать и работаю по сей день,а  болезнь вспоминаю как кошмарный сон.
Вот как бывает.
Снимок вложить не получается.Подскажите как?


----------



## Дмитрий-30 (4 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Как я вылечилась отгрыжи*

в чем подвох ? :p


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Как я вылечилась отгрыжи*

Временную инвалидность и дают для того, что бы человек год не работал и потихоньку восстанавливался.
Все хорошо получилось, тем более на фоне хорошей (пусть грубой)психотерапии. В Америке на этот год назначили бы антидепрессанты.


----------



## ДТА (4 Июл 2008)

Какая временная инвалидность-я думала умру уже.И скажите пожалуйста,доктор Ступин,как может грыжа сама исчезнуть,а сеансы лечения - это не психотерапия,и лекарств во время этого лечения я совсем не принимала.



Дмитрий-30 написал(а):


> в чем подвох ? :p


 Да нет никакого подвоха,Дмитрий.Почему сразу подразумевается какой-то обман,жульничество.Все истинная правда.Эта женщина со мной сотворила просто чудо,я с ней до сих пор общаюсь и до конца жизни буду ей благодарна.Вот так.


----------



## Ell (4 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Как я вылечилась отгрыжи*

Сколько раз делали МРТ?


----------



## nizza8 (4 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Как я вылечилась от грыжи*

Так поделитесь  же со всеми :что были за сеансы (суть), что  конкретно помогло? С чем Вы связываете реальное улучшение ? Или это секрет


----------



## ДТА (7 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Как я вылечилась от грыжи*



nizza8 написал(а):


> Так поделитесь  же со всеми :что были за сеансы (суть), что  конкретно помогло? С чем Вы связываете реальное улучшение ? Или это секрет



Отвечаю:"Реальное улучшение" сдесь не подходит-я совершенно здорова!!!Уже седьмой год работаю(работа связана со сбором проб на 
нефтепромыслах,и все пешком с этими пробами в руках;набирается до 10кг);а раньше муж на руках переносил,ходить сама практически не могла.
А про лечение даже не знаю что и сказать:сама ничего толком не поняла.
Лечила эта женщина руками,а как - бог его знает.Я спрашивала,потому
что и самой было интересно,она сказала что чувствует руками где и что и убирает все.И я ей верю,потому что за шесть с лишним лет ,если бы грыжа у меня осталась ,она бы проявилась и дала о себе знать.Но у меня ничего такого нет.Вот вроде и все.


----------



## Ell (7 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Как я вылечилась от грыжи*

Без снимков это всё пустые слова.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Как я вылечилась от грыжи*



ДТА написал(а):


> Какая временная инвалидность-я думала умру уже.И скажите пожалуйста,доктор Ступин,как может грыжа сама исчезнуть,а сеансы лечения - это не психотерапия,и лекарств во время этого лечения я совсем не принимала.



Какую группу инвалидности вам давали?

Раны на теле заживают, а почему грыжа не заживает?
В течении заживления грыжи есть периоды.
2-4 недели-воспаление.
3-4 месяца - фиброз.
1-1.5 года - склероз

И если все хорошо, то и хорошо.

Не у всех, не всегда, но у большинства!


----------



## ДТА (10 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Как я вылечилась от грыжи*



Ell написал(а):


> Без снимков это всё пустые слова.


А шесть лет нормальной,здоровой жизни-это как,пустые слова?


----------



## Ell (10 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Как я вылечилась от грыжи*

это не доказательство, что грыжи нет.


----------



## ДТА (10 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Как я вылечилась от грыжи*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Какую группу инвалидности вам давали?
> 
> Раны на теле заживают, а почему грыжа не заживает?
> В течении заживления грыжи есть периоды.
> ...



Давали первую группу.
Как можно сравнивать рану на теле и грыжу?


----------



## ДТА (17 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Как я вылечилась от грыжи*



Ell написал(а):


> это не доказательство, что грыжи нет.



А почему у меня ничего не болит?yahoo


----------



## Ell (17 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Как я вылечилась от грыжи*



ДТА написал(а):


> А почему у меня ничего не болит?yahoo


а наличие грыжи не мешает нормально жить. Болит, когда есть обострение, воспаление. Произошло склерозирование и все. Вы не одна так живете


----------



## Olegira (17 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Как я вылечилась от грыжи*



Ell написал(а):


> а наличие грыжи не мешает нормально жить. Болит, когда есть обострение, воспаление. Произошло склерозирование и все. Вы не одна так живете



так все-таки можно надеяться, что грыжа в 1см отпустит нерв-и можно будет жить без боли? так не хочется рисковать и идти на операцию- у меня еще болит , но терпимо-при ходьбе вообще не болит-только сидеть долго не могу


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Как я вылечилась от грыжи*

Конечно есть! Кстати сидеть - то вам и не надо с полгодика.


----------



## Ell (18 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Как я вылечилась от грыжи*



Olegira написал(а):


> так все-таки можно надеяться, что грыжа в 1см отпустит нерв-и можно будет жить без боли?


Безусловно! И можно, и нужно. Но не просто надеяться, а действовать.


----------

